# PCA and Creation



## B. Clint (Nov 18, 2009)

I have read the 2000 GA report on Creation. Excellent work that greatly educated me. I am curious as to how many PCA Presbyteries allow a candidate for license to fall within the report guidelines or require a 6 Day Creation view.....


----------



## lynnie (Nov 18, 2009)

I can say that in my presbytery, Metro NY (which includes Keller) it is not necessary to hold to 6 days and you can also believe in theistic evolution a la Warfield. They seem to be quite strict about justification by faith- you can't go back to Rome- but Darwin is fine.


Welcome to the PB.


----------



## TimV (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, we were reading through Keller's book The Reason For God and he says in chapter 6 we got here through some from of natural selection. I know that in NorCal Presbytery there's no problem with believing Genesis is symbolic.


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 18, 2009)

I think theistic evolution has technically been forbidden as an exception by the GA, but how well this is enforced by the different presbyteries, I don't know. As for the views in between 6 ordinary days and theistic evolution, I believe they are still allowed, if the presbytery wants to allow it.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 18, 2009)

I think that if one believes that the bible is inerrant then they will believe that Genesis means what it says. The books of Moses actually have a case for the dictation method of inspiration. God spoke to Moses face to face as a man speaks to his friend. That is why Moses knew what happend. It wasn't because he had heard campfire stories about legends like the liberals love to say, if they even acknowledge Moses wrote the books at all. No, Moses wrote what God told him to write.

Exodus 33:11 KJV
[11] And the LORD spake unto Moses face to face, as a man speaketh unto his friend. And he turned again into the camp: but his servant Joshua, the son of Nun, a young man, departed not out of the tabernacle.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 18, 2009)

Our presbytery seems to allow old earth views.


----------

